# pregnant and SO constipated



## pablodog (Sep 10, 2002)

I was diagnosed with IBS about 8 years ago- after a couple of years of diahrrea and constipation, my colon seemed to settle into superfast mode. I normally have 4-8 BM's a day, most of them explosive. I've gotten used to it over the years and have learned what not to eat, etc. In a way, it's been livable since I am rarely bloated, and if I eat something wrong for me, it goes through me really quick!I just discovered that I am pregnant (5 weeks along). Last week, it was as if a switch was thrown in my system! Suddenly, I was totally constipated, and experiencing terrible cramps and spasms that I haven't had since I first started with IBS.My doctor advised it was okay to use fiber laxatives and stool softeners, so every morning, I've taken one Colace, and every evening, 2 Senokot. It's been a few days now, and now I'm having 1-2 BM's after breakfast, then no further BMs. I feel okay during the day, but at night, after I take the Senokot, my colon goes into spasms- so much so that I wake up 2-3 times and have to lay on the couch with the heating pad on my back until it passes (15-45 minutes or so).Is there anyone else out there who experienced a similar return of IBS constipation with pregnancy? Think I should drop the Senokot and stick with the stool softener? I'd greatly appreciate any advice you can offer, esp. in terms of making my nights more comfortable so I can sleep:-(


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

I was always D (never C) before pregnancy. Now I alternate. Prune juice, as nasty as it is, has worked really well for me.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

I'm surprised a doctor advised senokot..its a stimulant and can make you dependent on it. Id imagine thats why you cramp so much?I'm now alternating C/D although early on I was totally C..just be careful no to get hemmies like I did too...no straining..I find flaxseed oil and magnesium citrate do the trick although not always over night.


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

It could be related to the extra iron in the prenatals. Instead of one of those big heavy duty vitamins they give you, try two childrens flinstones a day. They will give you almost as much as a prenate and shouldn't cause constipation.Wes


----------



## pablodog (Sep 10, 2002)

I appreciate all the helpful responses! This is supposed to be the happiest time of my life (it's my first baby) but I am doubled over half the time, struggling through the days at work, overtired from lack of sleep, on the verge of tears... I did stop taking the Senokot Tuesday after reading on ahealthyme.com that it could be dangerous (even though it is on the list of drugs my doctor said I could take!) The cramps started before I took Senokot, though. I also have uterine fibroids, so I wonder if they, in concert with the IBS, are wreaking havoc and causing these cramps and pangs. I'll just try to keep my chin up and wait until my first checkup on 10/9.Thanks again to each of you for your support!


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Actually I think the happy times start after the baby is born right? and maybe a few months in when you get the hang of it and the kid starts to smile. Its my first too.I have had virtually every symptom the books mention...no fun whatsoever.Also the cramps you may be feeling could be your uterus expanding.


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

I have uterine fibroids too, (mine is sitting on my bladder). I get a lot of twinges throughout the day and night, but they're identifiable as the fibroid because they're always in the same place!


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

Hi, I'm not sure if this will do any good in your case, but I made the below amateur constipation tips site (including recipes) and ya never know, one of them might work for you. Good luck.


----------



## carmen (Jan 29, 2001)

I went through the same thing, the materna pretanal vitamins certainly were making the situation worse. I took jamieson prenatal vitamins , it has half the iron. You can also take metamucil or just plain psyllium. That is what I did.


----------

